
FBI: A person engaged in the same activity might face consequences - jsprogrammer
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2016/07/05/no-charges-are-appropriate-statement-by-fbi-director-comey-on-clinton-email-probe/
======
gozur88
And to think we used to give China a hard time about The Rule of Law.

